# Fiamma Pro C



## mbs (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi

I have a 2007 Sundance 630 L and I want to fit a Fiamma Pro C bike rack for 4 bike to it. Has anyone done this as I can not find any ribs or strengthing rails within the rear wall to bolt through.

Any advice welcome

Thanks 8O


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I fitted one of these to my Bessacarr E720. Like you I could not locate any strengthening in the rear wall to fit below the rear window, and was advised to first Measure TWICE and cut ONCE!!
Once holes has been drilled cut lengths on copper pipe to fit over the bolts, to the exact width of the wall thickness. This will stop the wall from being compressed when the bolts are tightened. As an extra precaution larger back plates were advised, and even to fit a full length/width of oversize plate on the inner wall. This would the be hidden behind the cushions etc. and could be painted white. Seal all with Sikoflex. REMEMBER - MEASURE TWICE - CUT ONCE!!!!!
I suppose someone will probably contradict a that I have said, but I hope this will help.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Hovis said:


> I fitted one of these to my Bessacarr E720. Like you I could not locate any strengthening in the rear wall to fit below the rear window, and was advised to first Measure TWICE and cut ONCE!!
> Once holes has been drilled cut lengths on copper pipe to fit over the bolts, to the exact width of the wall thickness. This will stop the wall from being compressed when the bolts are tightened. As an extra precaution larger back plates were advised, and even to fit a full length/width of oversize plate on the inner wall. This would the be hidden behind the cushions etc. and could be painted white. Seal all with Sikoflex. REMEMBER - MEASURE TWICE - CUT ONCE!!!!!
> I suppose someone will probably contradict a that I have said, but I hope this will help.


Thats what I was advised to do by Johns Cross and it has been fine so far.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

My 03 Sundance 630L has a Fiamma Pro C 4 bike carrier. It came fitted - if you're in East Midlands, PM me and you can come and have a look.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had the same problem with my 2007 - 590RL,contacted Swift, who sent me a diagram with the fixing points.
Maybe you could do the same.


Les


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Charisma said:


> Thats what I was advised to do by Johns Cross and it has been fine so far.


If you give Glenn or Ian a ring they will be happy to advise you.

Peter


----------

